# Removal of pectus bar



## MBA2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Need some advised in the following scenerio;

a patient had a pectus excavatum repair about a year ago, now he is coming in for the removal of the metal bar/plate... the only codes I was able to find were 20680-removal of implant or the unlisted code of 21899-neck and thorax. 

Can anyone please direct me to the right code - not sure if these codes are even correct.

Thanks in advance.

LA


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 29, 2011)

*20680*

20680 is what we use.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## humdingerj@gmail.com (Apr 12, 2017)

Tessa...  What are your thoughts about using 32150 for the Nuss bar removal?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 2, 2017)

*Don't think so*



humdingerj@gmail.com said:


> Tessa...  What are your thoughts about using 32150 for the Nuss bar removal?



I'd have to read the op report ... but this seems far more work than removing the Nuss Bar.   We still use 20680

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 2, 2017)

*I just double checked*

I just double checked with our chief surgeon ... definitely NOT 32150 ... He said the do NOT go into the pleural cavity at all.  Incisions are made on each side of the chest, external hardware removed, and the bar can be pulled out between the ribs.  

Hope that helps,

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

